# 

## sagemini

Panie i Panowie proszę o radę,

Jestem obecnie na etapie wykonywania hydrauliki i wkrótce będę miał rozkładaną podłogówkę. Hrydraulik zamierza na chudziak rzucić jedynie folie budowlaną 0,3mm i to w pojedynczej warstwie. Ogolnie to ten pomysł jest beznadziejny sam w sobie ale po przejściach z elektryką, tynkami i rekuperacją widzę, że wszyscy próbują chadzać na skróty i robić wszystko przy najmniejszym nakładzie robocizny i kosztów.

Zastanawiałem się, co mogę zrobić we własnym zakresie by poprawić izolację poziomą bo to, że większość nieskomplikowanych rzeczy najlepiej wykona sie własnoręcznie to już wiem. Na ławach nie mam papy a folie PE, wewnątrz miejscami dość małe zapasy tej folii by ją połączyć dalej z izolacją poziomą na chudziaku. Nie wiem czy byłoby do czego zgrzać pape termozgrzewalną, szczególnie po przejściu hydraulika a wcześniej tynkarzy. W tej sytuacji rozważam zaciągnięcie chudziaka dysperbitem w dwóch warstwach właściwych i jednej gruntującej na początek.Pytanie czy to rozwiązanie w ogóle ma sens i czy jest sens zadawać sobie trudu by go wykonać?.

----------


## Kaizen

> Na ławach nie mam papy a folie PE.


A co masz na ścianie fundamentowej? Chudziak jest równo ze ścianą, czy w zagłębieniu?

Generalnie najlepiej wysmarować dysperbitem i na to położyć papę termozgrzewalną. Pozgrzewać tylko zakłady i z papą położoną na ścianie fundamentowej. Papy do chudziaka lepiej nie przygrzewać, bo gdyby pękł, to łatwiej się przerwie.
Ale to w sytuacji, gdy masz chudziak równo ze ścianą fundamentową. Inaczej trzeba wywinąć papę na ściany. 

Jeżeli na ścianie fundamentowej nie masz papy termozgrzewalnej, ta opcja raczej odpada. Więc pozostaje droższa - mapelastic albo coś podobnego (nie dysperbit, bo to się nadaje na grunt i daje złudzenie izolacji).

----------


## sagemini

Chudziak jest równo ze ścianą, na ścianie fundamentowej jest dysperbit lub cos w ten deseń + ocieplenie 10 lub 15cm (nie pamiętam dokładnie) + folia kubełkowa.

----------


## Kaizen

> na ścianie fundamentowej jest dysperbit lub cos w ten deseń + ocieplenie 10 lub 15cm (nie pamiętam dokładnie) + folia kubełkowa.


Pytałem o izolację poziomą. Jak jest papa pomiędzy ścianą fundamentową murem, to najlepiej zgrzać do niej papę położoną na chudziaku.

----------


## sagemini

Niestety zamiast papy jest folia PE więc za bardzo niema do czego zgrzewać.

----------


## creative_21

u mnie też folia ale będę dawał papę wywiniętą na ściany

----------


## Andrzej733

jak przyziemie masz wysokie (40 cm i wyżej) to nic nie dawaj dodatkowo. Jak niskie to papa jak wyżej opisane.

----------


## creative_21

ja tam mam wyżej dom ale papę wolę i tak położyć

----------


## Robinson74

> u mnie też folia ale będę dawał papę *wywiniętą na ściany*


Standardowy tekst w większości projektów.

----------


## cezary.pl

Folia budowlana, ta ze składu miała 0,3 mm, ale złożona na cztery warstwy. Mierzone suwmiarką. U siebie zastosowałem folię do oczek wodnych ze sklepu ogrodniczego za kilkaset zł. Na papę termozgrzewalną wydasz pewnie kilka tysięcy. Folie kleiłem taśmą butylową dwustronną.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## creative_21

> Standardowy tekst w większości projektów.


?? a co nie dałeś i żałujesz

----------


## creative_21

> Folia budowlana, ta ze składu miała 0,3 mm, ale złożona na cztery warstwy. Mierzone suwmiarką. U siebie zastosowałem folię do oczek wodnych ze sklepu ogrodniczego za kilkaset zł. Na papę termozgrzewalną wydasz pewnie kilka tysięcy. Folie kleiłem taśmą butylową dwustronną.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


przeliczyłem wyjdzie mnie około 1600zł

----------


## sagemini

Widzę, że dyskusja się rozwinęła i dobrze. Generalnie pomysł z papą najbardziej mi się podoba jednak refleksja co do jej zastosowania przyszła mi chyba nieco za poźno bo na chudziaku idzie juz sporo kabli elektrycznych w peszlach wzdłuż ścian. Nie ma zatem teraz specjalnie możliwości na podłożenie papy pod te kable, no i też nie uśmiecha mi się kładzenie papy po peszlach. Idealnym rozwiązaniem byłoby więc zastosowanie jakiegos mazidła, stąd pomysł wysmarowania wszystkiego dysperbitem i na to folia budowlana x2. Mimo wszystko to ponoć nadal jedynie substytut prawdziwej izolacji. Sam już nie wiem co robić  :sad:

----------


## jacentyy

^^ Moze pomysl po masach KMB ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Widzę, że dyskusja się rozwinęła i dobrze. Generalnie pomysł z papą najbardziej mi się podoba jednak refleksja co do jej zastosowania przyszła mi chyba nieco za poźno bo na chudziaku idzie juz sporo kabli elektrycznych w peszlach wzdłuż ścian. Nie ma zatem teraz specjalnie możliwości na podłożenie papy pod te kable, no i też nie uśmiecha mi się kładzenie papy po peszlach. Idealnym rozwiązaniem byłoby więc zastosowanie jakiegos mazidła, stąd pomysł wysmarowania wszystkiego dysperbitem i na to folia budowlana x2. Mimo wszystko to ponoć nadal jedynie substytut prawdziwej izolacji. Sam już nie wiem co robić


A co w tej sytuacji mazidło ulatwi? Peszle i tak trzeba podnieść, wyczyścić pod nimi i wsunąć rozgrzaną papę, żeby się przykleiła.

----------


## sagemini

> A co w tej sytuacji mazidło ulatwi? Peszle i tak trzeba podnieść, wyczyścić pod nimi i wsunąć rozgrzaną papę, żeby się przykleiła.


Różnica jest taka, że mazidło naniesiesz pędzlem a opcja z podniesieniem peszli jest dużo trudniejsza do wykonania. Druga sprawa, że ciężko byłoby wówczas zachować ciągłość izolacji. Peszle mam co ok. 50 - 70 cm przytwierdzone do chudziaka. Każda taka kotwa to miejsce w którym wilgoć może się przedostawać do wyższych warstw...

----------


## Kaizen

> Różnica jest taka, że mazidło naniesiesz pędzlem


Ale naniesiesz na co? Na peszle? Co to za trwałość i szczelność - jeszcze przed ułożeniem styropianu spora szansa na rozszczelnienie (o ile w ogóle położysz szczelnie).

Co do kotwienia - to jaki ma to sen? Odlecą peszle? U mnie też elektrycy IMO bez sensu wiercili w chudziaki, to im powiedziałem żeby sobie dali spokój bo i tak trzeba będzie odczepić to, co przyczepili. 

Znasz takie mazidła, to producent dopuszcza do smarowania PVC i podłoży mineralnych? Mazidłem też trzeba posmarować pod, a nie na peszlu, jak ma być trwale szczelne. A żeby posmarować pod, to i tak musisz odpiąć i unieść całość - bo inaczej będziesz miał sito w postaci tych "kotw" od peszli.

----------


## sagemini

Peszle jestem w stanie odchylić i dotrzeć pod nie pędzlem bez rozbebeszania całej elektryki. Spróbuj zrobić coś takiego z papą...

----------


## Kaizen

> Peszle jestem w stanie odchylić i dotrzeć pod nie pędzlem bez rozbebeszania całej elektryki. Spróbuj zrobić coś takiego z papą...


Takie luźne masz mocowanie, że obsmarujesz ten drucik/blaszkę razem z gwoździem tak dokładnie, że będzie szczelne?

----------


## jacentyy

> Znasz takie mazidła, to producent dopuszcza do smarowania PVC i podłoży mineralnych?


Masami KMB np robi sie uszczelnienia przejsc rur pcv przez ścianę, to sie lepi do wszystkiego ...

----------


## GraMar

Ja także na bloczkach betonowych mam położoną grubą folię/ gumę basenową, czarną, potem 3 rzędy cegiełek pełnych a potem jeszcze raz ta folia.
Na chudziak kładłam tę gumę i łączyłam ją z wyższą warstwą na zakład przesuwając ją pod rurkami w otulinach. 
Nie wiadomo do końca jak styropian zareaguje z mazidłami, jest tylko przebadane, że otuliny bez warstwy ochronnej degradują się z materiałami cem-wap.

----------


## jacentyy

^^ Styropian nie reaguje z mazidłami , te mazidła czyli masy KMB są bezrozpuszczalnikowe

----------


## Robaczywy

Podłaczę się pod temat, bo pytanie mam podobne. W projekcie mam hydroizalcję pozioma chudziaka i fundamentów zrobiona dysperbitem (2x dysperbit), do tego przewidziana jest gadź cementowa (dla wyrównania jak mniemam). Wygalda to tak:

(od góry w dół)

2 x dysperbit na podkładzie gruntujacym
gładź cementowa
blockzi betonowe
gładź cementowa
2x dysperbit na podkładzie gruntujacym
papa podkładadowa zgrzewalna (mam napisane ze na ławach wykonać papę, więc rozumiem, że dysperbit idzie bezpośrednio na papę?)
ława

I na chudziaku mam również 2x dysperbit na podkładzie gruntujacym.

Mam 2 pytania w zwiazku z powyższym.
1. Oczywiście co myslicie o tym rozwiazaniu? Czy dysperbit zastapić papa? niektórzy twierdza, że jest on słaba izolacja, a znowu folia łatwo sie dziurawi.
2. Jak sie łaczy w takim przypadku izolacje chudziaka z izolacja scian fundamentowych? Rozumiem, ze pokrywam dysperbitem chudziaka, ide nim po bloczkach ściany fundamentowej pionowo do góry do miejsca gdzie kończy się ściana fundamentowa i łacze z dysperbitem, który jest pomiedzy bloczkami betonowymi i silikatem?. Powstaje swego rodzaju wanna. Czy to to jest ok? Wedle mojej skromnej wciaz wiedzy tak to powinno mniej wiecej wygladac.

Kable elektryczne i skretki planuje wstępnie puśić przy ścianie na chudziaku w peszlach, ale jak rozumiem, najpierw hydroizolacja, a potem peszle klade po zaizolowaniu, sensu w przyczepianiu ich faktycznie nie widzę.

----------


## Kaizen

> 1. Oczywiście co myslicie o tym rozwiazaniu? Czy dysperbit zastapić papa?


Tak.





> 2. Jak sie łaczy w takim przypadku izolacje chudziaka z izolacja scian fundamentowych?


Na ścianę fundamentową dajesz papę przed murowaniem ścian wyżej. Papa ma wystawać - na zewnątrz na grubość izolacji termicznej ściany fundamentowej, a wewnątrz na tyle, żeby bez problemu zgrzać z papą na chudziaku.
I nie rób wanny. Bo zrobisz spory mostek termiczny do gruntu. Papa na chudziaku i ścianie fundamentowej ma być w jednej płaszczyźnie. Jak zrobisz wannę, to grzejną wylewkę od fundamentu nieocieplonego od wewnątrz będzie oddzielała jedynie pianka dylatacyjna. A i wnętrze domu będzie praktycznie nie odizolowane od fundamentu a grozi to nie tylko utratą $ ale też skraplaniem tam pary wodnej.

Co do kolejności, to lepiej IMO najpierw zrobić instalacje, a potem kłaść papę. To trochę więcej zabawy przy papie, ale hydraulik i elektryk sporo kuje i jest bardzo duża szansa, że uszkodzą izolację i to w wielu miejscach.

----------


## Robaczywy

Kazien kurcze dałeś mi do myślenia teraz.
Może opiszę sytuację trochę bliżej. W projekcie oryginalnym mamy chudziaka na równo z poczatkiem sciany właściwej, ale tylko  12cm ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie i 5cm wylewki. Chcemy to zmienić (a w sumie już jest zmienione - przeprojektowane) na 20 styro i 9cm wylewki, wiec jakby nie patrzeć podłoga robi się grubsza o 12cm. (pod podłogówke) Nie chcieliśmy tracić na wysokości pomieszczeń na parterze, więc architekt zaproponował, że standardowo obniża się chudziaka. 
Czyli co teraz? uważasz, że lepiej się z tego wycofać? Czy na pewno to spowoduje taki mostek? Przecież ściana fundamentowa również jest od zewnatrz ocieplona.

pozdrawiam,

edit:
podkreślę, że nie obniżam dużo,  więc chyba tutaj mnie problem nie dotyczy aż tak bardzo?, obniżam aby zmieścić więcej styro, płyta grzejna - jastrych, powinna po zmianach i tak wypaść powyżej linii fundamentu.

----------


## Kaizen

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...82%C4%99bieniu

Ja bym obniżał ścianę fundamentową. Jak nie masz na równo, to trudno szczelnie połączyć izolację przeciwwilgociową. A mostek termiczny tym większy, im większe zagłębienie chudziaka.

----------


## Robaczywy

Dzięki za linka, przeczytałem, muszę pogadać z architektem.
U mnie niby cała wylewka będzie stykać się już tylko ze ściana, nie fundamentem, więc bardziej martwi mnie to, że faktycznie będzie ciężej z hydroizolacja oraz temat jak zmieścić styropian na progach - wcześniej o tym nie pomyślałem, a to oczywiste że taki problem się pojawia..a zapewne spraw o których 'nie pomyślałem' jest o wiele więcej..jedno jest pewne, przyszły rok nudny nie będzie  :big grin:

----------


## Robaczywy

> Co do kolejności, to lepiej IMO najpierw zrobić instalacje, a potem kłaść papę. To trochę więcej zabawy przy papie, ale hydraulik i elektryk sporo kuje i jest bardzo duża szansa, że uszkodzą izolację i to w wielu miejscach.


Kaizen, ale wtedy kable beda w peszlach na chudziaku a pod papa, czy nie obawiamy sie tam wilgoci podciaganej z gruntu? z elektryka to by bło nienajlepiej  :big grin:  ja wiem, że zaizolowane ale jednak..

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen, ale wtedy kable beda w peszlach na chudziaku a pod papa, czy nie obawiamy sie tam wilgoci podciaganej z gruntu? z elektryka to by bło nienajlepiej  ja wiem, że zaizolowane ale jednak..


Papę trzeba wsunąć pod peszle. Albo kable puszczać ścianami i sufitem.

----------


## nass

> Papa ma wystawać - na zewnątrz na grubość izolacji termicznej ściany fundamentowej,


Dlaczego na grubość ocieplenia? Czyżby  xps ocieplający fundament podciągał wodę i przekazywał ją dalej do eps-a?

----------


## Kaizen

> Dlaczego na grubość ocieplenia? Czyżby  xps ocieplający fundament podciągał wodę i przekazywał ją dalej do eps-a?


XPS nie. Ale beton fundamentu tak. I chodzi o to, żeby był zapas - a nie żeby róg fundamentu od rogu ściany nadziemia oddzielały milimetry powietrza, kleju czy zaprawy. I żeby też trudniej było wodzie z deszczu, która dostanie się po odbiciu od gruntu czy opaski na skraj styku EPS z XPS przecisnąć się tym połączeniem.

----------


## sagemini

Panowie wracam z pewnymi przemyśleniami. Zdecydowałam się poświęcić nieco więcej czasu i $ na papę. Chciałbym dać jedną warstwę papy i na nią dwie warstwy folii budowlanej. Wszystkie peszle odkręcę od chudziaka tak aby można było pod nie wsunąć podgrzaną uprzednio papę. Pytanie brzmi jaką papę zastosować by bylo dobrze?. Myślałem o czymś w rodzaju: 
https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/bu...2.html#product
Pracował ktoś z tym materiałem i będzie w stanie podpowiedzieć czy nada się to na hydroizolacje chudziaka i czy np. nie będzie wydzielać zapachu w połączeniu z ogrzewaniem podłogowym?. Na warstwie papy będę miał 12cm styro grafitowego EPS 100 030 od Swisspora. W jaką inną sprawdzoną przez Was papę ewentualnie zainwestować by poźniej nie żałować wyboru?. Czy gradacja posypki na papie ma znaczenie dla jej układania?. 

Pytanie kolejne - jako ze na ścianach fundamentowych mam folie PE zamiast papy zastanawiam się nad połączeniem obu materiałów Obawiam się przygrzewać papy na styku z uwagi na to, że folia pewnie się stopi. Czy jakiś lepik na zimno załatwiłby sprawę w takim przypadku?

I ostatnie pytanie - czym zagruntować beton przez położeniem papy?. Są specjalne grunty jak Icopal Siplasr Primer ale przy ok. 70m2 do zagruntowania to wyjdzie dość spory koszt. Czy gruntował ktoś chudziak pod papę Dysperbitem DN rozrzedzonym w proporcjach 1:1?.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
tylko papa sbs jak juz cos , a primer icopala jest z rozpuszczalnikiem i strasznie smierdzi podczas aplikacji w pomieszczeniu zamknietym , w sobote gruntowalem garaz, to nawet przy otwartej bramie i maseczce ochronnej czułem ten rozpuszczalnik

----------


## Kaizen

SBS. I welon poliestrowy (elastyczniejszy). klik

----------


## _arek_

Podłączę się pod temat co by było w jednym miejscu.  Co prawda miejsce operacji to płyta jednak beż izolacji od spodu, więc prawie to co zwykły fundament.  
Chcę dodatkowo pod papę termozgrzewalną pod ścianami dać jakiś podkład.... Co mógłbym zastosować w tym miejscu.  Czy zwykły dysperbit będzie OK, czy np jakiś lepik na zimno  lub inny siuwax ?

Kolejne pytanie czy wypuszczać papę poza obrys płyty na zewnątrz na grubość izolacji czy nie ??  Nie wiem czy później podczas ocieplania ścian i cokołu płyty nie lepiej byłoby zrobić przesunięcie ocieplenia względem łączenia fundamentu ze ściana, aby nie były na jednym poziomie... Tylko co wtedy z zakładem papy...

----------


## sagemini

Po kilku dniach przerwy śpieszę donieść, że hydroizolacja z papy podkładowej ICOPAL PYE PV250 S4.0 (Szybki Profil SBS) jest już prawie gotowa. Każdego dnia począwszy od soboty po kilka godzin dziennie walczymy z tematem w dwie osoby. Praca idzie całkiem łatwo, wręcz zadziwiająco łatwo biorąć pod uwagę fakt że paplnik gazowy trzymałem pierwszy raz w rękach. Mimo to jak widać nawet kompletny laik w tym temacie może sobie z nim poradzić. Podłoże pod papę zagruntowałem wcześniej dysperbitem również Icopala w roztworze wodnym w proporcji 1:1. Generalnie robota jest dość przyjemna szczególnie teraz gdy na dworze chłodno bo można sie przy okazji ogrzać od palnika i gorącej papy  :smile:

----------


## paweł 40

> Po kilku dniach przerwy śpieszę donieść, że hydroizolacja z papy podkładowej ICOPAL PYE PV250 S4.0 (Szybki Profil SBS) jest już prawie gotowa. Każdego dnia począwszy od soboty po kilka godzin dziennie walczymy z tematem w dwie osoby. Praca idzie całkiem łatwo, wręcz zadziwiająco łatwo biorąć pod uwagę fakt że paplnik gazowy trzymałem pierwszy raz w rękach. Mimo to jak widać nawet kompletny laik w tym temacie może sobie z nim poradzić. Podłoże pod papę zagruntowałem wcześniej dysperbitem również Icopala w roztworze wodnym w proporcji 1:1. Generalnie robota jest dość przyjemna szczególnie teraz gdy na dworze chłodno bo można sie przy okazji ogrzać od palnika i gorącej papy


a jak ta papa się układa? sztywna jest?

----------


## marcin225

Na papie będą szły instalacje bezpośrednio?

----------


## sagemini

Ogólnie przy obecnych temperaturach zewnętrznych papa wewnątrz nieogrzewanego domu staje się dość sztywna. Po podgrzaniu palnikiem mięknie i jest bardzo plastyczna. Naprawdę pod tym względem nie ma się czego obawiać. U mnie było nieco trudniej ponieważ miałem wcześniej wykonaną już elektrykę i większość wiązek jest niestety puszczona po chudziaku.Wszystkie peszle dodatkowo były mocowane kotwami do betonu. Miałem z tym troche zabawy ale udało mi się wszystkie te kable podnieść i podłożyć podgrzaną wcześniej papę pod nie. Podgrzana papa ładnie łapała do zagrundowanego wcześniej podłoża i wcześniejszych pasów papy. Tam gdzie nie złapała pomagalem sobie opalarką zgrzewając łączenia punktowo. Ogólnie wyszło bardzo dobrze, wręcz niespodziewanie dobrze  :smile: . Obecnie na papie będą szły już pozostałe instalacje tj. hydraulika i odkurzacz centralny. Oczywiście będzie jeszcze folia budowalana i tutaj zastanawiam się czy dać ją pod instalacje (w takim przypadku pewnie zostaną z niej strzępy zanim hydraulik dokończy robotę) czy też dać folię po instalacjach a przed wyłożeniem styropianu.

----------


## nass

Przypilnuj, żeby rurki z cwu były puszczone nie na papie ale w środku warstwy styropianu. Pytanie tylko czy hydraulik będzie chciał to robić - u mnie chcieli ewentualnie założyć "dobrą" otulinę - całe 9mm

----------


## bartis

Ja rowniez mam folie pcv albo pe czarną 1mm pod pierwsza warstwa bloczkow jako izolacja pozioma. Rozumiem ze przygrzanie papy termozgrzewalnej do niej bedzie szczelne,poprawne i zgodne ze sztuka budowlana ?

----------


## grzeesiek

Tak czytam te posty  i zastanawiam się czy wszyscy tutaj swoje domy na bagnach stawiają? Straszna napinka na izolację poziomą tu jest, ja zrywałem chudziaka po roku od wylania, chudziak był suchy jak i pod nim było sucho. Grunt u mnie raczej ciężki, gliniasto wapienny.

----------


## doktorant

Też się tak zastanawiam. Teraz mamy mokrą jesień, a i lato nas nie rozpieszczało. Brat buduje się obok mnie. Na jego działce (jeszcze nie jest zmeliorowana) cały czas stoi woda. Od prawie roku ma stan surowy zamknięty i tam ani grama wody na chudziaku.

----------


## Kaizen

> Straszna napinka na izolację poziomą tu jest, ja zrywałem chudziaka po roku od wylania, chudziak był suchy jak i pod nim było sucho.


Jakieś 7 czy 8 lat temu okolice gdzie budujemy były mocno podmokłe. Co dziwne nie był to okres wyjątkowych opadów czy roztopów. Ani wcześniej, ani później tak nie było. Oczywiście działki wtedy zalane omijaliśmy szerokim łukiem szukając działki na dom. Kupiliśmy inną. Ale kto wie, czy nie będzie sezonu jeszcze bardziej mokrego? Warunki wodne nie są dane raz na zawsze. Nie chcę uciekać z wymażonego, wychuchanego domu sprzedając go za bezcen bo wilgoć wyszła na ściany bo zaoszczędziłem 1,5k zł.

Teraz też jest mokro - ale dwa miesiące leje z krótkimi przerwami i woda nie wsiąka. Nie jest to, tak ja te kilka lat temu, podejście wód gruntowych.

----------


## bartis

Ja również dmucham na zimne i wole wydać 1200 zł na pape termozgrzewalną i mieć święty spokój, niż wychodzić ze skóry i zastanawiać się czy styro na posadce nie jest gnój od wilgoci.
Wracając do pytania bo nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi, jak połączyć pape termozgrzewalną chudziaka z izolacją poziomą pod pierwsza warstwą bloczków z foli pe/pcv grubości 1 mm ? Zgrzać pape do tej foli ? Ale czy to będzie poprawnie zgodnie ze sztuka i przede wszystkim szczelnie ?

----------


## Kemotxb

Zgrzejesz papę a folię rozpuścisz lub zwęglisz i będziesz się kruszyła, tak więc izolacja to żadna. Połóż papę na pionowym odcinku a szczelinę między nimi wypełnij jakimś elastycznym mazidłem (może izohan WL WM) bo w tym miejscu ściana będzie pracowała i sztywne połączenie na nic się zda. Ta izolacja z folii nie jest konieczna (w sensie izolacji) i jeśli by jej nie było to przecież byłby ten sam efekt. Co do warunków wodnych to ja też od maja wody nie miałem a teraz się pojawiła i jak to mówią .... lipa.

----------


## bartis

Dlaczego twierdzisz ze izolacja z foli pcv 1mm to taki sam efekt jakby jej nie bylo ?

----------


## Kemotxb

Byłby ten sam efekt gdybyś folię miał połączoną z papą poprzez zgrzewanie i połączenie sztywne które popęka po jakimś czasie, niż byś tej folii nie miał wcale. Pierwsza warstwa izolacji ma pełnić jakąś funkcję poślizgową czy jakoś tak a ochrona przed wilgocią/wodą jest funkcją dodatkową, jeśli nie ma piwnic to izolowanie wszystkiego co jest pod ziemią nie jest do końca z sensem bo woda ma to do siebie że przełazi przez wszystko, przez szczeliny, pęknięcia i co śmieszne jak już wlezie to wyjść nie chce  :wink:

----------


## Termo Organika

Takie tam na gruncie :smile: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHht4Xf-alY

----------


## creative_21

mam pytanie jaką papę można kłaść w domu na chudziaka pisałem do ICOPAL i odpisali że nie mają pap do stosowania wewnątrz budynku tylko na fundamenty tarasy dachy itp. 
nie dają gwaranci że coś się nie będzie wydzielać

----------


## ag2a

Dla mnie to jest też ciekawe zagadnienie. Jak napiszesz że dajesz folie to wielkie halo że dziurawa itd ale jakoś w dziennikach budowy za bardzo nie widać aby ktoś stosował cos innego

----------


## paweł 40

też jestem na etapie izolacji chudziaka. jak tylko przymrozki ustąpią zaczynam, i sam nie wiem, wstępnie było zagruntować chudziaka siplast primer a następnie papa. większość osób mówi aby dać folię. wód gruntowych nie ma. czy ten siplast primer można smarować zimą? jak to dlugo schnie i wietrzeje? ile należy odczekać aby mozna było zgrzewać papę do podłoża?

----------


## zarzar

Cześć,
Jestem na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego, lada chwila wchodzi hydraulik i elektryk. Moja izolacja pozioma ściany fundamentowej zrobiona jest z folii PVC grubości 1 mm i z takiego materiału mam zamiar wykonać izolację na chudziaku. Przeczytałem kilka wątków dotyczących izolacji poziomej podłogi na gruncie (chudziaka). Nie znalazłem jednoznacznej odpowiedzi na pytania:
1. Kiedy wykonać izolację na chudziaku? Przed instalacjami czy po nich?
2. Czy tylko instalacja c.w.u. winna być w warstwie ocieplenia? Docelowo planuję 20 cm styro. Czyli kładę 10, "robię" c.w.u., i następnie drugie 10?

----------


## Kaizen

Jak upierasz się przy folii, to jak najpóźniej (tuż przed rozkładaniem styropianu). A i tak spore szanse masz na uszkodzenie.

Co do rur, to ja dałbym 10cm + na grubość rur  + uzupełnienie w tym miejscu, gdzie idą rury. Bruzdowanie na rury w 10cm jest pracochłonne i niewygodne. CWU z cyrkulacją jak najbardziej. Ja puściłem też rury od klimy (jakbym robił PC też instalację dałbym w środku izolacji).

----------


## tomraider

> Takie tam na gruncie
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHht4Xf-alY


Film instruktażowy na temat wykonania termomodernizacji podłogi zawiera  błędy, począwszy od zastosowania foli jako izolacji poziomej na chudziaku (co jest nieporozumieniem) a skończywszy na sposobie układania na zakładkę /mijankę, prowadzący mówi o tym , układający płyty pracownik układa płytę na płytę bez zakładki mijanki( widać w 1.10 filmu)  . 
Pozdrawiam Tomraider.

----------


## tomraider

> też jestem na etapie izolacji chudziaka. jak tylko przymrozki ustąpią zaczynam, i sam nie wiem, wstępnie było zagruntować chudziaka siplast primer a następnie papa. większość osób mówi aby dać folię. wód gruntowych nie ma. czy ten siplast primer można smarować zimą? jak to dlugo schnie i wietrzeje? ile należy odczekać aby mozna było zgrzewać papę do podłoża?


Papę zgrzewa się do papy , nie zgrzewa się  do podłoża, niczym nie gruntuj podłoża, szkoda pracy i kasy i tak nic nie da ,wystarczającą i najlepszą  izolacją jest papa termozgrzewalna zgrzana palnikiem. wszelkie połączenia z rurami kanalizy itp robisz  bitumem z resztek papy. W jakimś blaszanym naczyniu czy wiaderku stapiasz palnikiem resztki czy kawałki papy, patykiem wyjmujesz włókno zbrojące papę , i masz lepik na gorąco (do nanoszenia np .pędzlem)  idealny do uszczelnienia tego co trudno zgrzać palnikiem czyli rury kable , dolny profil  drzwi tarasowych itp. Nie stosuj lepików rozpuszczalnikowych bo będą śmierdzieć i gasić (rozpuszczać) styropian.
Tomraider.

----------


## czorekopole

Witam 
Proszę o pomoc radę w przyjęciu optymalnego rozwiązaniu problemu izolacji. 
Dołączam zdjęcia stanu obecnego. 

Izolację na chudziaku chcę położyć z papy do jakiej wysokości należy ją wykleić na ścianę?
Właściwa podłoga ma być 30cm powyżej poziomu chudziaka (20cm eps100, 7-8 wylewka, 2cm okładzina kafle/panel. Czyli podłoga w domu będzie się zaczynać ok 4cm nad górną krawędzią porothermu. 
Czy wgrzanie papy na ścianę na wysokość 30cm wystarczy czy lepiej wyżej/niżej? Czy może lepiej zrobić to jakoś inaczej? 

2 pytanie z czego wykonać izolację na zewnątrz, dom planują podsypać do ok połowy wysokości 1 warstwy. Większość okien mam do poziomu podłogi i chcę uniknąć nadmiernych stopni. 
Ścianę fundamentową mam ocieploną XPS obawiam się, że może zostać uszkodzony podczas zgrzewania papy z izolacją poziomą. Czy można zastosować jakieś 2 składnikowe masy hydro izolacyjne lub papę samoprzylepną i do jakiej wysokości aby uniknąć zawilgocenia ścian. 
Na zdjęciu może nie do końca to widać ale papa z izolacji poziomej wystaje ok 1-2 cm na zewnątrz budynku.

----------


## Kaizen

> Izolację na chudziaku chcę położyć z papy do jakiej wysokości należy ją wykleić na ścianę?


Nie wywijasz na ścianę, tylko zgrzewasz z papą izolaującą ściany nośne od ścian fundamentowych i ścianki działowe od chudziaka. Wychodzi jedna, szczelna płaszczyzna.





> 2 pytanie z czego wykonać izolację na zewnątrz, dom planują podsypać do ok połowy wysokości 1 warstwy.


Znaczy chcesz przysypać EPSa którym zaizolujesz elewację? To bardzo zły pomysł.




> Ścianę fundamentową mam ocieploną XPS obawiam się, że może zostać uszkodzony podczas zgrzewania papy z izolacją poziomą.


Nie rozumiem. Przecież miejsce zgrzewania od XPSa oddziela mur albo poszerzenie okna.

----------


## czorekopole

Widzę, że nie dodało się drugie zdjęcie mam chyba jakiś problem z ich dodawaniem muszę poćwiczyć.
Tak wygląda to z zewnątrz 


Tak chce przysypać aby nie robić 2 schodków, mogę tam dać też XPS zamiast EPS. 
Dlatego chciałem zaizolować mur z zewnątrz aby nie podciągał wilgoci.
Okna mają być montowane na poszerzeniach, część okien robi jednocześnie za drzwi balkonowe aby można było wyjść bezpośrednio na ogródek czy taras 
Jeśli to złe rozwiązanie to jak to zrobić aby było dobrze.

----------


## Kaizen

Jak przysypiesz, to masz wilgoć i w gruncie, i powierzchniową w czasie opadów powyżej izolacji poziomej. To prosta droga do zawilgocenia ścian i wylewki.
Pozioma izolacja przeciwwilgociowa powinna być powyżej poziomu terenu.

----------


## mercii85

Panowie , dołączę do wątku. 
Za chwilę będę rozkładał styropian i wykonywał izolację. Nie będzie to papa a folia. 
Przed wylaniem chudziaka na piasku pod nim rozłożyłem folię budowlaną. Czy to nie jest już przypadkiem substytut izolacji poziomej i tak naprawdę mógłbym zrezygnować z izolacji na chudziaku?

----------


## czorekopole

Dzięki za odpowiedź nie robić czegoś źle, to też rada. Ale czy nie ma innego rozwiązania? 



> Jak przysypiesz, to masz wilgoć i w gruncie, i powierzchniową w czasie opadów powyżej izolacji poziomej. To prosta droga do zawilgocenia ścian i wylewki.
> Pozioma izolacja przeciwwilgociowa powinna być powyżej poziomu terenu.


Dlatego zastanawiam się jak rozwiązać ten problem i zabezpieczyć się przed zawilgoceniem domu. Na zdjęciu zaznaczyłem jak to sobie planowałem, ale w porę nie pomyślałem aby dać np. jeszcze izolację poziomą nad pierwszą warstwą cegły.


Tak się zastanawiam jeśli grunt jest przepuszczalny i nie ma dłuższych zastoin wody. Jeśli bym wysmarował masą KMB styk ściany fundamentowej z wystającą papą i ściany oraz pociągnął ją do góry na ok 30 cm. Następnie zrobił opaskę zasypaną kamieniem to woda szybko spływała by w dół a otoczaki chyba nie podciągają kapilarnie. Na ile to może być nieszczelne i prowadzić do zawilgoceń. 
Może ktoś miał podobny problem? A najlepiej jak by go rozwiązał parę lat temu i mógłby powiedzieć jak to zrobił i czy ma jakieś zawilgocenia. 
Dzięki za wszelkie dalsze sugestie.

----------


## Mareks77

> Panowie , dołączę do wątku. 
> Za chwilę będę rozkładał styropian i wykonywał izolację. Nie będzie to papa a folia. 
> Przed wylaniem chudziaka na piasku pod nim rozłożyłem folię budowlaną. Czy to nie jest już przypadkiem substytut izolacji poziomej i tak naprawdę mógłbym zrezygnować z izolacji na chudziaku?



Po pierwsze to kolejność jest chyba odwrotna i najpierw jest izolacja a następnie styropian.

Robiłem u siebie izolację pod chudziakiem z folii.
Uważam że w obu przypadkach jest to tylko jakiś substytut.
Wszystko jednak zależy od grubości folii i jeżeli jest to zwykła czarna budowlana 200- tka  to porowata struktura piasku i betonu z powodu ciągłej pracy płyty prędzej czy później spowoduje jej destrukcję.
Folię pod chudziakiem dawałem nie ze względów izolacyjnych ale aby mój 10 - 12 cm chudziak miał dokładnie tyle.
Niestety ze względu na napięte terminy byłem zmuszony zakupić mieszankę w małej rodzinnej betoniarni która nie zbyt dobrze trzyma się jakości, więc jeśli część mleczka ucieknie do pospółki mogło to się nie nazywać nawet chudziakiem.

Z folią na chudziaku pomiędzy szorstką powierzchnią betonu a styropianem jest dość podobnie, i podejżewam że z biegiem lat pozostaną z niej same strzępy które nic nie wnoszą.

W tym przypadku zachęcam do papy której brzegi połączymy z izolacją poziomą ścian.

----------


## jaromkv

Mam wylane ściany fundamentowe. Pomiędzy ławą, a ścianą nie mam zadnej izolacji poziomej. W projekcie mam izolację poziomą na ścianie fundamentowej z papy.
Z tym, że u mnie trochę inaczej będzie to wyglądało. Chudziak będę miał zbrojony siatką, będzie on wylany na ściany fundamentowe, czyli będzie się na nich opierał. 
Aktualnie nie mam tej papy na ścianie fundamentowej, czy będzie dobrze jeśli po wylaniu chudziaku położę pape termozgrzewalną pod ściany nośne oraz działowe, następnie w późniejszym terminie połaczę ją z papą,którą będę kładł na chudziaku ? W ten sposób zaizoluję chudziaka, który w pewnym sensie tworzy u mnie jakby płytę.
Rozumiem, że od wewnątrz musi być naddatek papy aby ją później połączyć. A jak wygląda sprawa od zewnętrznej strony ? Też zostawia się naddatek na wywinięcie ? 
(Pomijam kwestie zbrojenia chudziaka, koszt nie duży, a zawsze coś)

----------


## Kaizen

To nie robisz :"jakby" - to płyta. Więc po co jeszcze do tego ściany fundamentowe i ławy? Ale skoro już za ławy i ściany fundamentowe zapłaciłeś, to nie ma co się nad tym rozwodzić.

Nie widzę różnicy w kontekście hydroizolacji, czy "chudziak" się kończy przed ścianą, czy na ścianie fundamentowej - ważne, żeby na nim była szczelna powierzchnia hydroizolacji.

Z zewnętrznej strony skończ na zewnętrznej krawędzi izolacji termicznej ściany fundamentowej. Niech nie zamaka i niech nie dostaje się między nią  a ścianę fundamentową woda do czasu robienia elewacji. A potem chroni elewację przed podciągnięciem wody z gruntu.

----------


## Zwibel

Ja przespałem trochę wątek i niestety izolacji poziomej jeszcze nie mam. Elektryk rozłożył mi już kable i jest tego masa na podłodze, nie chciałem tego wpuszczać w ściany aby ich na dole nie podcinać. Teraz zastanawiam się jak z tego wybrnąć. Styropianu docelowo mam mieć 20cm. Myślę czy nie wyrównać na chudziaku jakimś epsem 3cm wokół peszli . Natomiast następnie położyć folię i na to dać dopiero 12cm  styropianu podłogowego i później jeszcze 5cm z ekranem pod podłogówki??
Chudziak mam na równo z fundamentami. Ścianę mam oddzieloną od fundamentu folią PE.
Wyprzedzając odpowiedzi-nie dam rady wszystkich przewodów podnieść.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Z tym, że u mnie trochę inaczej będzie to wyglądało. Chudziak będę miał zbrojony siatką, będzie on wylany na ściany fundamentowe, czyli będzie się na nich opierał.


Widzę, że praktykuje się coś takiego. Nie jest to konstrukcyjna płyta ani nie jest to podłoga na gruncie. Takie coś pośredniego - nie wiadomo co. Też tak zrobiłem. Kierownik budowy wzruszył ramionami. Dla pewności zbadałem stopień zagęszczenia piasku i wylałem podłogę na ściankach. Czy to jest lepiej, czy gorzej... nie ma co rozważać, faktem jest , że jedynie w garażu powstała szpara ok 2 mm pomiędzy podłogą a cokolikami, najpewniej wynikłą z siadania styropiany pod obciążeniem aut... i tyle... Jako izolację zastosowałem papę przygrzewaną do posadzki, połączoną z papą wychodzącą spod ścian. Tu już standard.

----------


## zarzar

Wracając z kolejnym pytaniem, dziękuję za odpowiedź na poprzednie  :smile: 

Zauważyłem, że wykonawca nie podłożył folii pod bloczki betonowe, na których stoją kominy. Folia jest natomiast między bloczkami a pierwszymi pustakami kominów. Kominy stoją przy jednej ze ścian w odstępie od siebie około 18 cm. W tej przestrzeni też "coś się stało" i folii brak - chyba został urwana, ta która winna wystawać ze ściany. Co z tym fantem zrobić? Obsmarować jakąś zaprawą uszczelniającą, typu Ceresit CR65? Jak obsmarować, to gdzie? Na chudziaku zaprawą "imitować" folię, tzn, 15-20 cm od ściany i bloczków pod kominami. Czy ścianki bloczków też?
Może są jakieś inne rozwiązania niż zaprawa uszczelniająca?

PS A może coś takiego - izolacja piwnicy ultrament?

----------


## AG_home

> u mnie też folia ale będę dawał papę wywiniętą na ściany


a w jaki sposób wywiniesz papę na ściany, zeby nie popękała? będzie robił fasety? bo jak masz kąt prosty nie papa się złamie (nawet ta z SBSem)

----------


## Robinson74

Dlatego jako izolację pionową dobry projektant i dobry wykonawca nie stosuje pap. Znacznie lepsze są "mazidła" z wyższej półki.

----------


## [email protected]

Mam pytanie odnośnie wyboru izolacji do płyty fundamentowej w piwnicy.
W projekcie od góry mam:

FOLIA PE WYWINIĘTA NA ŚCIANY 20cm gr.0,4mm
STYROPIAN EPS100-035 20 cm
IZOLACJA PRZECIWWILGOCIOWA 1 x FOLIA PE
PŁYTA ŻELBETOWA FUNDAMENTOWA 30cm + dodatki hydrostopowe
2xPAPA NIEPIASKOWANA na sucho (warstwa poślizgowa)
CHUDY BETON 
PODBUDOWA 


Co o tym sądzicie ? Dla mnie troche przekombinowane. 
Osobiście pomiędzy chudy beton a płyte dał 1x papa termozgrzewalna + 1x papa na sucho, zaś na płytę (już bez dodatków żadnych) 1x papa + styro.

----------


## Robinson74

Też będę miał piwnicę na płycie i poprosiłem projektanta o zaprojektowanie markowej hydroizolacji polimerowo-bitumicznej i dostosował się do mojej prośby, wręcz przesadził, powielając bardzo drogie rozwiązanie producenta masy. 
A jakie masz warunki? U mnie glina. 
Jaką będziesz miał hydroizolacje pionową ścian piwnicy? Pamiętaj, żeby ją było łatwo połączyć z poziomą.
Masz bardzo grubą płytę - 30cm - co to za warunki?

----------


## creative_21

Witam
jakie papy polecacie na chudziak rozsądne cenowo ?? 
możecie podać parę linków ? 
pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

> Też będę miał piwnicę na płycie i poprosiłem projektanta o zaprojektowanie markowej hydroizolacji polimerowo-bitumicznej i dostosował się do mojej prośby, wręcz przesadził, powielając bardzo drogie rozwiązanie producenta masy. 
> A jakie masz warunki? U mnie glina. 
> Masz bardzo grubą płytę - 30cm - co to za warunki?


Warunki bardzo dobre - piasek, lustro wody poniżej wykopu.
30cm płyta chyba ułańska fantazja projektanta.
Wstępnie postanowiłem na chudziaka dać 1x pape termozgrzewalną, na to 1 pape na sucho jako warstwe antypoślizgową, zaś do samej płyty B25 + W8 już żadnych dodatków nie dodaje bo szkoda pieniędzy na to.





> Jaką będziesz miał hydroizolacje pionową ścian piwnicy? Pamiętaj, żeby ją było łatwo połączyć z poziomą.


Sciana żelbet - 25cm
Izolacja przeciwwodna z gruntowaniem podłoża (chyba gumy będę zakładal)
Izolacja termiczna XPS 15cm
Suprabit z gruntowaniem podłoża polietylenowa membraną ochronną 

Dla mnie też dziwna opcja

----------


## Maciazz

Witam,

proszę o radę.
Chudziak u mnie jest poniżej poziomu bloczków betonowych. Pomiędzy bloczkami betonowymi a bloczkami ścian położona jest 1mm folia.
Na chudziaka również chciałem dać folię 2x0,5mm. Mam jednak położone już media + kanaliza. Jako że folia 2x0,5mm ciężko się będzie układać na tych wszystkich rurach posadzkarz zaproponował:

dać:

1. Folia 0,3mm na chudziaku i rurach wodnych/kanaliza
2. Warstwa 5cm stropianu aby wyrównać powieszchnię
3. 2x folia 0,5mm
4. Kolejne warstwy stropianu
5. folia aluminiowa do podłogówki
6. wylewka

Jakieś za lub przeciw?

----------


## Kaizen

> 1. Folia 0,3mm na chudziaku i rurach wodnych/kanaliza
> 2. Warstwa 5cm stropianu aby wyrównać powieszchnię
> 3. 2x folia 0,5mm
> 4. Kolejne warstwy stropianu
> 5. folia aluminiowa do podłogówki
> 6. wylewka
> 
> Jakieś za lub przeciw?


Ta pierwsza folia co ma dawać? Jak nic, to po co ją dawać? Jak ma być hydroizolacją, to po co ta druga?
Jak już musi być folia, to podobno do oczek wodnych można uznać za hydroizolację.
I hydroizolację dajesz POD rury, nie na.

----------


## Maciazz

Hydroizolacja będzie na rurach bo już są założone.

Ta pierwsza warstwa z racji tego, że łatwiej się układa jako wstępna warstwa, nawet jak się miejscami przedziurawi, to kolejne warstwy 0,5mm na 1 warstwie styropianu zatrzymają wilgoć.

Nie jestem zwolennikiem papy w pomieszczeniu więc chce dać folię. Między bloczki betonowe a ściany dałem folię o grubości 1mm. Teraz chce daćdwie warstwy w sumie dającą też grubość 1mm . Uważam że jest to wystarczające.

Zdaje sobie sprawę, że nie będzie tak dobrej ciągłości izolacji jak w przypadku papy ale w tym momencie nie ma już innej możliwości. Dlatego szukam najbardziej optymalnego rozwiązania.

----------


## Kaizen

> Hydroizolacja będzie na rurach bo już są założone.


I zabetonowane? Nie da się nic wsunąć pod?
CWU zamierzasz grzać chudziaka?




> Ta pierwsza warstwa z racji tego, że łatwiej się układa jako wstępna warstwa, nawet jak się miejscami przedziurawi, to kolejne warstwy 0,5mm na 1 warstwie styropianu zatrzymają wilgoć.


To, że folia budowlana na chudziaku będzie dziurawa to pewne. Więc nie spełni swojej roli. Szkoda kasy.

----------


## Maciazz

Stary z tego powodu jakieś ogromne nie będą nie przesadzajmy.
Rury leżą chudziaku i są do niego zamocowane. Żeby to zmienić trzeba by całą instalację znow przerabiac.

Czy szkoda kasy to kwestia względna, oprócz papy nie ma innego rozwiązania. Folię 0,5mm położoną na chudziaku ciężko jest przebić samą strukturą chudziaka (testowane), a położenie dwóch da odpowiednią szczelność.
Znam budowy gdzie ludzie bezpośrednio na chudziaka dawali 0,3mm i do dnia dzisiejszego nic się nie dzieje.

Problem chyba tych wszystkich izolacji jest taki, że mało która ma atest na użytkowanie wew budynków...

----------


## Kaizen

> Stary z tego powodu jakieś ogromne nie będą nie przesadzajmy.


Jak zamieszkasz, to napisz, czy cyrkulacja chodzi cały czas  :smile: 




> Rury leżą chudziaku i są do niego zamocowane. Żeby to zmienić trzeba by całą instalację znow przerabiac.


Żeby wsunąć hydroizolację - nie. Wystarczy wywalić mocowania. Nie bój się, rury nie odlecą.




> oprócz papy nie ma innego rozwiązania.


Jest. Dobre mazidło z zatopieniem siatki. Czyli produkcja papy na miejscu. Tylko trochę drogo wychodzi.
A, można tez dać pianę ZK natryskowo - ale też cena zniechęca.





> Znam budowy gdzie ludzie bezpośrednio na chudziaka dawali 0,3mm i do dnia dzisiejszego nic się nie dzieje.


Moi rodzice nie zrobili żadnej hydroizolacji a pod posadzką mają tylko trociny z wapnem (nie ma drugiej warstwy betonu). I są zadowoleni. O czym to świadczy?




> Problem chyba tych wszystkich izolacji jest taki, że mało która ma atest na użytkowanie wew budynków...


A gdzie zaczyna się "wewnątrz"? Jak ktoś ma ścianę fundamentową od wewnątrz zaizolowaną papą, to już "zgrzeszył"?

----------


## Maciazz

> Jak zamieszkasz, to napisz, czy cyrkulacja chodzi cały czas


Jakieś konkretne wartości czy będziemy teraz gdybać? Wiadomo że straty będą ale jakie?





> Żeby wsunąć hydroizolację - nie. Wystarczy wywalić mocowania. Nie bój się, rury nie odlecą.


Można ale wsunięcie folii proste nie będzie. Pomyśle o tym.





> Jest. Dobre mazidło z zatopieniem siatki. Czyli produkcja papy na miejscu. Tylko trochę drogo wychodzi.
> A, można tez dać pianę ZK natryskowo - ale też cena zniechęca.


Nie rozpędzajmy się  :smile: 




> Moi rodzice nie zrobili żadnej hydroizolacji a pod posadzką mają tylko trociny z wapnem (nie ma drugiej warstwy betonu). I są zadowoleni. O czym to świadczy?


O tym, że co dom to inny przypadek  :smile: 




> A gdzie zaczyna się "wewnątrz"? Jak ktoś ma ścianę fundamentową od wewnątrz zaizolowaną papą, to już "zgrzeszył"?


Po co ta złośliwość  :smile:  ?
Dla mnie wnętrze zaczyna się tam, gdzie dużą część czasu przebywają ludzie.

----------


## Robaczywy

> Jak zamieszkasz, to napisz, czy cyrkulacja chodzi cały czas 
> 
> 
> 
> Żeby wsunąć hydroizolację - nie. Wystarczy wywalić mocowania. Nie bój się, rury nie odlecą.
> 
> 
> 
> Jest. Dobre mazidło z zatopieniem siatki. Czyli produkcja papy na miejscu. Tylko trochę drogo wychodzi.
> A, można tez dać pianę ZK natryskowo - ale też cena zniechęca.


O kurka, a ja robię papę, a na to dopiero piana ZK natryskowo.

----------


## Kaizen

> Po co ta złośliwość  ?
> Dla mnie wnętrze zaczyna się tam, gdzie dużą część czasu przebywają ludzie.


Jaka złośliwość? skoro w wylewkę nie wchodzisz - to jest to zewnętrze? Zatem położenie papy na chudziaku, to nie jest wnętrze.

----------


## Kaizen

> O kurka, a ja robię papę, a na to dopiero piana ZK natryskowo.


Jakieś uzasadnienie to ma? Na fundamencie też robiłeś pod pianą hydroizolację?

----------


## Robaczywy

Nie wiem, całkiem możliwe, że nie ma żadnego. Na fundamencie pod pianą nie robię, ale zrobię na pianie warstwę silikonu, ale to dlatego, ze mam go za darmo.
Na penwo papa pod pianą nie zaszkodzi, a czy pomoże..

PS. paletę papy tanio sprzedam  :big tongue:

----------


## cezary.pl

> Moi rodzice nie zrobili żadnej hydroizolacji a pod posadzką mają tylko trociny z wapnem (nie ma drugiej warstwy betonu). I są zadowoleni. O czym to świadczy?


O poważnym błędzie budowlanym. Radon.
http://chemfan.pg.gda.pl/Publikacje/Radon.html

U siebie, folię do oczek wodnych na chudziaku sklejałem taśmą butylu do papy oddzielającej ścianę/fundament. Tak samo pasy folii między sobą.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Maciazz

Wylewka jest wewnątrz budynku, przestrzeń między ścianą a wylewką jest otwarta (tylko piana dylatacyjna) zatem nie ma szczelnego "zamknięcia" papy pod posadzką. Dlatego uważam że jest to złe rozwiązanie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wylewka jest wewnątrz budynku, przestrzeń między ścianą a wylewką jest otwarta (tylko piana dylatacyjna) zatem nie ma szczelnego "zamknięcia" papy pod posadzką. Dlatego uważam że jest to złe rozwiązanie.


Ja na papę dałem folię wywiniętą na ścianę. Styropian i drugą folię. Jest lepiej odizolowana od wnętrza niż papa pod ścianą nośną. Chociaż uważam, że te dwie warstwy folii są zbędne, to nie jest to miejsce, gdzie ryzykowałbym cokolwiek, więc zapalając diabłu ogarek dałem straszących znikaniem styropianu folię na papę i straszących mostkami cieplnymi gdy wylewka wciśnie się między płyty styropianu na styropian.

----------


## mrn

Niestety w moim projekcie znalazła się wtopa - mam chudziak poniżej ścian fundamentowych, a poziom zero na równi z połączeniem fundamentu i ściany, grunt mniej więcej na poziomie chudziaka.



Warunki gruntowe są dobre - piasek, a wody gruntowe dużo poniżej ław. Mam już SSZ i niewiele z tym fantem mogę zrobić. Fundament od ścian odizolowany jest folią, ściany fundamentowe malowane dysperbitem. Na chudziak chcę położyć folię, i wywinąć ją na ściany fundamentowe kilka cm poniżej izolacji poziomej i przykleić taśmą butylową, na nią folię w płynie która pójdzie kilka cm na ścianę z silki. Chudziak 30cm poniżej poziomu 0, będzie 20cm styro i podłogówka.

Ech. Czy to ma w ogóle jakiś sens? Co mogę teraz zrobić?

----------


## jacogi

witam, czy ktoś zastosował do izolacji na chudziaku folię do izolacji poziomej fundamentów ( taką w rolce). Można dostać takie o szerokości 60 cm i skleić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacogi

i jeszcze pytanie do stosujących też na chudziak folię do oczek wodnych, jaką grubą?

----------


## Tolo74

Łączenie folii -to ostateczność i nie prkatykuj tego.
Oficjalna tolerancja grubości folii to +/-20%, z czego zazwyczaj jest ok. -18%, czyli z 0,5mm robi się 0,4mm. Poznać można po wadze.
Jak chesz kłaśc folię to chudziak musi byc wypolerowany bez grudek, albo trzeba byłoby podłożyć jakis podkład aby się nie przebiła.
Ponoć basenowe są dobre, rozeznaj materiał z jakich są zrobione i grubość.

----------


## [email protected]

Czy papa na chudziaku to nie jest przesada?
Mam dom powyżej gruntu jakieś 40cm, przy robieniu kanalizy był rozwalany miejscami chudziak,  piasek pod nim dosyć suchy. Warunki gruntowe dobre. Ja daję samą folię,czyli tak jak robi 90% budujących. Ja rozumiem jak jest piwnica, trudne warunki gruntowe... myślę, że czasami nie ma co przesadzać. 
Zresztą i tak teraz dużo ludzi robi WM, więc jaka może wyjść wilgoć? 
Misje, że izolacja pozioma jest najważniejsza między bloczkami A pierwsza warstwa ytonga.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy papa na chudziaku to nie jest przesada?


Nalej do naczynia wody i wstaw suchy bloczek betonowy. Zostaje suchy powyżej linii wody?

Druga rzecz - radon.

----------


## [email protected]

A jak to ma związek? Dom stoi na suchym gruncie, a nie jeziorze.

----------


## Kaizen

> A jak to ma związek? Dom stoi na suchym gruncie, a nie jeziorze.


Suchy to w % jaka wilgotność?
Masz to dane raz na zawsze? tu aktualny temat - niejeden podobny znajdziesz

W zasadzie każdy dom stoi na jeziorze - pytanie, jak ono jest głęboko i jak wysoko podchodzi od czasu do czasu.

Rozumiem, że folię chcesz dać taką grubą, budowlaną?





>

----------


## [email protected]

W tym temacie jest piwnica i glina. 
Tematy też znajdziesz o papie, że jednak idealna nie jest. 
Każdy robi jak uważa, ale moim zdaniem czasami nie ma co przesadzać. 
Wskaż mi, że wilgoć wyszła w domu, gdzie były dobre warunki gruntowe,folia i WM. Ja takiego tematu nie znalazłem. Może słabo szukam?

----------


## Kaizen

> Tematy też znajdziesz o papie, że jednak idealna nie jest.


Owszem. Kupiłem domek narzędziowy i domek dla dzieci w markecie. Miał papę tak daleką od idealnej, jak to możliwe (rozpadała się w rękach). Tam, gdzie nie da się wymienić łatwo i tanio trzeba dać lepszą.




> Każdy robi jak uważa, ale moim zdaniem czasami nie ma co przesadzać.


IMO nie ma co oszczędzać tam, gdzie błąd jest nienaprawialny albo koszty naprawy wielokrotnie przewyższają oszczędności. Hydrozolacja pozioma to doskonały przykład takiego miejsca.





> Wskaż mi, że wilgoć wyszła w domu, gdzie były dobre warunki gruntowe,folia i WM. Ja takiego tematu nie znalazłem. Może słabo szukam?


"Wilgoć na ścianie" czy "grzyb na ścianie" i w googlach, i na FM daje masę wyników. Część z nich to problemy z hydroizolacją.
Warunki hydrologiczne nie są dane raz na zawsze.
Tu masz przykłady pomiarów:
http://www.geotekst.pl/aktualnosci/c...a-na-bialolece

Ja trochę mieszkałem w bloku, gdzie deweloper przyoszczędził na hydroizolacji. Bloczek niepodpiwniczony - na parterze garaż i tak to wyglądało po środku bryły budynku:






O ile jakoś mogę zrozumieć dewelopera, który sprzeda i znika to nie rozumiem takiego oszczędzania budując dla siebie.

Rób jak uważasz. Przepraszam, że chciałem uchronić Cię przed błędem.

----------


## Robinson74

> A jak to ma związek? Dom stoi na suchym gruncie, a nie jeziorze.


Na jakim suchym gruncie?
Suchy to on może jest na wierzchu. 
W gruncie zawsze jest wilgoć.

----------


## [email protected]

Jak może być wilgoć jak jest WM? Przecież, żeby powstał grzyb na scianie to muszą być ku temu warunki.
Są też tematy,  że cos śmierdzi w domu i przyczyną jest też papa bądź lepiki.
Zauważ, że żaden producent nie reklamuje żadnej ze swoich pap typowo pod chudziaka.  A to byłby strzał w 10, dużo sprzedanego materiału itp. Przecież na chudziak idzie często ponad 100m kwadratowych przy zwykłym domku. 

Zdjęcia deweloperów mnie nie przekonują. Może tam wcogole nie ma folii,  a na pewno jest już wg.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak może być wilgoć jak jest WM?


Podciągnięta z gruntu.




> Są też tematy,  że cos śmierdzi w domu i przyczyną jest też papa bądź lepiki.


Od wielu lat papa (nie o lepiku tu mowa) nie śmierdzi, nie ma rozpuszczalników. Wrzuć taki temat ze współczesną papą.
Za to był temat, że śmierdzi... Bo sobie budowlańcy zrobili śmietnik i zalali chudziakiem - a hydroizolacja była nieszczelna. Czy humus nie był prawidłowo zdjęty i też śmierdziało przez pseudohydroizolację.




> Zauważ, że żaden producent nie reklamuje żadnej ze swoich pap typowo pod chudziaka.


Jak to nie? Nie czytałeś o papie Antyradon Icopala? Reklamują właśnie jako rozwiązanie na chudziaka.
W Ateście higienicznym również stoi, że przeznaczenie to również hydroizolacja pozioma.

W karcie twierdzi, że:
_5. Przeznaczenie i zakres stosowania: do wykonywania izolacji przeciwwodnych w konstrukcjach ścian lub na lub pod podłogami lub płytami posadowionym w gruncie, w celu zabezpieczenia przed wodą,  wywierającą ciśnienie hydrostatyczne, przechodzącą z gruntu do wnętrza lub jednej części konstrukcji  do innej._

Inny producent napisał:
_Czy można wykonać izolację posadzki ( chudziaka) za pomocą pap asfaltowych?
Papy asfaltowe, szczególnie papy wykonane na elastycznych osnowach, są doskonałym materiałem na wykonanie izolacji przeciwwilgociowej posadzki. Są zdecydowanie bardziej odporne na uszkodzenia mechaniczne od wszelkiego rodzaju folii tzw. 'budowlanych'. Są kompatybilne z izolacją poziomą zastosowaną na fundamentach. Pap nie trzeba przyklejać do podłoża - wystarczy je zgrzać/ skleić szczelnie na zakładach oraz dokleić do izolacji poziomej fundamentów, tworząc w każdym pomieszczeniu coś na kształt szczelnej wanny. Wbrew mitowi funkcjonującemu na rynku papy nie powodują destrukcji styropianu. Nie stwarzają również zagrożenia zdrowotnego, gdyż nie wydzielają szkodliwych substancji, szczególnie w sytuacji gdy są szczelnie zamknięte pod posadzką._

Dłuższy wywód wrzucili na tym forum

----------


## [email protected]

W takim razie zwracam honor, co nie zmienia faktu, że w większości przypadków stosowanie papy to przesada.
Wiele domów stoi bez żadnej izolacji poziomej i wilgoci brak. Moim zdaniem najważniejsza jest izolacja pozioma między bloczkami A pierwsza warstwa domu. 

Ja mam pape między fundamentem A bloczkami, potem między boczkami A ytongiem . I tutaj zgoda,  papa to dobre rozwiązanie, bo po ścianach może podciągać wilgoć. 
Pod chudzuskiem mam folię, na chudziaku folia, teraz  kładę styropian 5 i 10cm, na to kolejna folia pod OP i gdzie ma się ta wilgoć pojawic? Jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo?

PS: Jestem ciekaw jak kładłeś ta papę koło rur od kanalizacji. Tam wszystko szczelne? Dawałeś dwie warstwy papy?

----------


## Kaizen

> Pod chudzuskiem mam folię, na chudziaku folia, teraz  kładę styropian 5 i 10cm, na to kolejna folia pod OP i gdzie ma się ta wilgoć pojawic?


Wierzysz, że te folie są szczelne? Tak? To chudziak nigdy Ci nie wyschnie.
Ale widziałeś fotkę. Folia będzie jak sito. 
Naturalny poziom wilgotności tzw. suchego gruntu to około 2% objętości. Wilgotność dąży do wyrównania - więc nawet ten "suchy" grunt podzieli się wilgocią z EPS. A 2% objętości oznacza w przypadku EPS wagowo więcej wody, niż EPSa. Pewnie, że tego nie zauważysz, bo jak tu zauważyć złotówki wypływające z ciepłem do gruntu przez wilgotny EPS? A to jest praktycznie pewne przy folii z której robi się sito.




> Jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo?


Wiele domów ma problem z wilgocią wychodzącą na ściany, więc prawdopodobieństwo tego nie jest niskie (zawilgocenie EPS wręcz pewne)..
Ale analizując ryzyko należy skupić się na ryzykach, których skutki są duże nawet, jak prawdopodobieństwo małe. 





> PS: Jestem ciekaw jak kładłeś ta papę koło rur od kanalizacji. Tam wszystko szczelne? Dawałeś dwie warstwy papy?


Papa została przygrzana do PCV. Wcześniej zagruntowane
Jedną warstwę 4mm papy dałem. Czyli są miejsca, gdzie się spotkały 4 warstwy.

----------


## [email protected]

Plastikowe rury grzałeś palnikiem? Idąc Twoim tokiem myślenia, jedna dziurka w papie i wilgoć w domu prawie murowana. Nie popadajmy w paranoje. 

Żeby wilgoć bądź grzyb żyły swoim życiem muszą mieć sprzyjające warunki. Musi być wysoka wilgotność w pomieszczeniu. Więc jakim cudem przy WM, gdzie wilgotność jest na poziomie 60-40% mialby pojawić się grzyb?

----------


## maaszak

> Żeby wilgoć bądź grzyb żyły swoim życiem muszą mieć sprzyjające warunki. Musi być wysoka wilgotność w pomieszczeniu. Więc jakim cudem przy WM, gdzie wilgotność jest na poziomie 60-40% mialby pojawić się grzyb?


WM to nie wszystko.

Musi być wilgoć, która może pojawić się poprzez: a) podciąganie kapilarne lub b) kondensację. 
To pierwsze z powodu złej hydorizolacji. Ale nie pojawi się problem tak długo jak będą warunki do obsychania ściany czyli np. niska wilgotność powietrza, wyższa temp. ściany a tynk o wysokiej paroprzepuszczalności.
To drugie, gdy pojawi się punkt rosy, który zależy od relacji wilgotności i temperatury. Jeśli powstał mostek cieplny, który obniży temperaturę ściany do odpowiednio niskiej wartości to tam właśnie wykropli się wilgoć. Nawet jeśli wilgotność powietrza ma 40%.

----------


## michal2020

Panowie, proszę o opinię. Dom na płycie fundamentowej i chciałbym jako izolacje poziomą posadzki zastosować papę. 
Instalację elektryczną będę robił za tydzień  więc może teraz zgrzeje na zakład papę ? Następnie elektryka i tynkarz, któryś z nich ma szanse uszkodzić papę ?
... Cwu będzie na rozdzielaczach i oczywiście na warstwie styropianu ( w tynkach zrobię bruzdy pod podejścia wody}  dobrze myślę ? 
 Martwią mnie jeszcze te zakłady papy która ma 4 mm grubości więc trochę nierówno pierwsza warstwa XPS będzie rozłożona...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kaizen

> Plastikowe rury grzałeś palnikiem?


Nie. Papę. Tak jak na filmie (ale nie mam tych dodatkowych kołnierzy):






> Musi być wysoka wilgotność w pomieszczeniu.


Nie jest potrzebna wysoka wilgotność powietrza, jeżeli to masz na myśli.
Wrzucałem fotki garażu, gdzie wentylacja maksymalna (tylko żaluzje w oknach, przewiew na całego a jak jakiś kopciuch odpalał to jeszcze wentylacja awaryjna się włączała).
Masz na to wiele przykładów - nawet w ostatnich wątkach. Wystarczy mostek termiczny i/lub wilgoć podciągana z gruntu czy z opadów.

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...ym-zrobi%C4%87

----------


## maaszak

> Instalację elektryczną będę robił za tydzień  więc może teraz zgrzeje na zakład papę ? Następnie elektryka i tynkarz, któryś z nich ma szanse uszkodzić papę ?


Jak elektryk będzie uważał i pracował ostrożnie to nie uszkodzi papy. Specyfika pracy tynkarza jest inna i tu już bardzo duże ryzyko szkód. Tynkarze powinni pracować na gołym betonie: albo na "chudziaku" podłogi na gruncie albo na jastrychu.
Jak boisz się górek na zakładach papy to zastosuj jakąś hydroizolację bezspoinową (masy KMB, szlamy elastyczne) - będzie równiej i pewnie szczelniej (zgrzewy papy to słaby punkt, jeśli robi to niewprawna osoba).

----------


## [email protected]

Z punktem rosy się zgodzę, jednak co by musiało w domu się wydarzyć, aby do tego doszło? By musiał być ogromny mostek termiczny. Przy temp w domu 21 stopni, wilgotności 50% punkt rosy powstaje przy temp 10 stopni. Czy w dzisiejszym budownictwie jest to w ogóle możliwe taki mostek termiczny?

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Przeczytałem ten wątek i parę podobnych i szczerze mówiąc nie wiem nic  :smile: 
-mazidła, szlamy, żywice, dysperbity itp. - żadna to hydroizolacja posadzki na gruncie
-folie PCV - lipa ! - cienkie jak pergamin - rozkładając jeszcze nie wyjdziesz z pokoju jak podziurawisz ją sam butami
- papy - i tu bym się nawet skłaniał uwierzyć ale nie za bardzo mogę znaleźć papę nadającą się do tego celu (podobno takowe są). Chodzi mi o wydzielanie szkodliwych substancji wewnątrz. Nawet jeśli producent takiej papy twierdzi że nic tam się nie ulatnia i nie wydziela szkodliwego dla zdrowia - to nie do końca w to wierzę  :smile: 
Ale co mnie zaciekawiło? Pojawił się ten wątek parę razy. Folia do oczek wodnych.
Gruba (1,2 1,5 mm) Produkowana w jednym kawałku na życzenie - czyli wsuwam tylko pod papę wystającą ze ściany (ewentualnie dokleję jakąś taśmą) i mam w jednym kawałku cały pokój. Jedynie nie mogę doszukać się informacji czy ma to jakieś atesty i nadaje się się do chałupy do środka? Znalazłem informacje, że nadaje się do hydroizolacji tarasów, balkonów i piwnic, ale nikt nie chce się podpisać pod stwierdzeniem "do zastosowań wewnątrz budynków mieszkalnych".
Przerabiał ktoś ten temat?

A tak na marginesie tej dyskusji - bo nikt w sumie nie zwrócił na to uwagi. Niezależnie od tego co będzie pod styropianem podłogowym (czy to folia czy coś innego) - sam styropian jest doskonałym zabezpieczeniem przed podsiąkaniem wilgoci, Nawet jeśli EPS ma 3-4% nasiąkliwości to te 13 cm styropianu w posadzce (tak będzie w moim przypadku) skutecznie powinno odciąć kapilarny podciąg wilgoci z chudziaka. Uważam że najważniejsze jest odcięcie na styku ściana fundamentowa/ściana zewnętrzna i tutaj koniecznie gruba porządna papa (która niestety też wchodzi 10cm do chałupy :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> A tak na marginesie tej dyskusji - bo nikt w sumie nie zwrócił na to uwagi. Niezależnie od tego co będzie pod styropianem podłogowym (czy to folia czy coś innego) - sam styropian jest doskonałym zabezpieczeniem przed podsiąkaniem wilgoci, Nawet jeśli EPS ma 3-4% nasiąkliwości to te 13 cm styropianu w posadzce (tak będzie w moim przypadku) skutecznie powinno odciąć kapilarny podciąg wilgoci z chudziaka. Uważam że najważniejsze jest odcięcie na styku ściana fundamentowa/ściana zewnętrzna i tutaj koniecznie gruba porządna papa (która niestety też wchodzi 10cm do chałupy


Obawiasz się papy, której producent deklaruje, że może tu być używana, a nie boisz się folii do oczek wodnych przeznczonych do montażu na zewnątrz? Gdzie tu logika?

Owszem, EPS nasiąknie. Producenci podają jakieś 3%. Tyle, że objętościowo. To znaczy, że jak m3 suchego EPS waży z 14kg tak po nasiąknięciu ponad 3 x więcej. Jednym z zadań hydroizolacji jest właśnie ochrona EPS przed nasiąkaniem. W końcu jego lambda znacząco spadnie jak nasiąknie i złotówki będą uciekały do gruntu w każdym sezonie grzewczym. A wyschnąć za bardzo nie ma jak, bo na EPS dajesz zazwyczaj jeszcze folię. Jak nie dasz - to wilgoć wejdzie w wylewkę i poodklejają się płytki a drewno i panele powypaczają się. IMO można (a nawet lepiej) nie dawać folii na EPS - ale pod musi być pewna, trwale szczelna hydro i paroizolacja.
Podciąganie kapilarne to jeden z problemów. Ale zwilgocenie od pary wodnej też trzeba brać pod uwagę.
A na deser zostaje radon.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Obawiasz się papy, której producent deklaruje, że może tu być używana, a nie boisz się folii do oczek wodnych przeznczonych do montażu na zewnątrz? Gdzie tu logika?


Nie oceniam. Pytam tylko. Spokojnie.
Szukam tylko i drążę temat. Tak po cichu kombinuję czy nie znajdę producenta który zrobi mi wszystkie pomieszczenia na wymiar. 
Montaż byłby bajecznie prosty i szczelny przede wszystkim.
Część producentów sprzedaje to jako "folię do oczek i basenów". Skoro basenów to chyba musi mieć jakiś atest.
Tutaj sami twierdzą że jest eko:
https://www.olx.pl/d/oferta/folia-pv...on=observed_ad
- nie wydziela żadnych szkodliwych substancji
- jest w 100% ekologiczna

A tak z ciekawości podpytałem kolegę w hurtowni - 90% bierze folię. Ci z grubszym portfelem składają ją na pół.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie oceniam. Pytam tylko. Spokojnie.


Nie denerwuj się. Kto daje folię do basenu krytego.
Jak znajdziesz atest do takiego użytku - to zmieni postać rzeczy. Tylko po co producent miałby to w ogóle badać? Takie badanie nie jest za darmo a przeznaczenie produktu inne. To tak, jakby producent rur kanalizacyjnych dawał atest na używanie w systemach wentylacyjnych.

I nie cytuj tekstów marketingowych sprzedawcy - jak już, to jakieś badania, albo chociaż deklarację producenta.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> I nie cytuj tekstów marketingowych sprzedawcy - jak już, to jakieś badania, albo chociaż deklarację producenta.


Jasne. Jak coś sensownego się dowiem to dam znać, ale raczej będę szedł w tym kierunku.

----------


## maaszak

> Przeczytałem ten wątek i parę podobnych i szczerze mówiąc nie wiem nic 
> -mazidła, szlamy, żywice, dysperbity itp. - żadna to hydroizolacja posadzki na gruncie


Tutaj masz dwie grupy produktów do hydroizolacji:
1. masy polimerowo-bitumiczne typu KMB
2. masy polimerowo-mineralne (szlamy cementowe) w wersji elastycznej i sztywnej (te drugie tańsze, ale obwarowane znacznymi warunkami stosowania).
Dysperbity nie mieszczą się w żadnej (brak mostkowania rys, nieodporność na bakterie gruntowe, etc.).

KMB bezrozpuszczalnikowe niczego nie wydziela, chyba że podgrzane do wysokich temp., o co raczej trudno pod styropianem w wykończonym domu. Co do pap faktycznie nie ma aż takiej pewności czy nie zawiera nawet śladowych związków lotnych. To są różne technologie produkcji.
Jeśli jednak koniecznie chcesz uniknąć jakiegokolwiek ryzyka emisji szkodliwych substancji, pozostają do wyboru wyłącznie szlamy cementowe, dopuszczone są nawet do kontaktu z żywnością i wodą pitną.




> Ale co mnie zaciekawiło? Pojawił się ten wątek parę razy. Folia do oczek wodnych.
> Gruba (1,2 1,5 mm) Produkowana w jednym kawałku na życzenie - czyli wsuwam tylko pod papę wystającą ze ściany (ewentualnie dokleję jakąś taśmą) i mam w jednym kawałku cały pokój. Jedynie nie mogę doszukać się informacji czy ma to jakieś atesty i nadaje się się do chałupy do środka? Znalazłem informacje, że nadaje się do hydroizolacji tarasów, balkonów i piwnic, ale nikt nie chce się podpisać pod stwierdzeniem "do zastosowań wewnątrz budynków mieszkalnych".


Folie do oczek wodnych, w przeciwieństwie do zwykłych folii budowlanych (choćby najgrubszych) chętnie stosowanych pod posadzkę, wykonywana jest z HDPCV czy HDPE, co daje znacząco większą odporność na degradację przez bakterie gruntowe.
Ma jeden minus, jak wszystkie folie. Możesz położyć ją w jednym kawałku na całe pomieszczenie. Ale co z przejściami kanalizacji etc.? To trzeba obrobić i uszczelnić. I tak trzeba to kleić, nie każdy klej nadaje się do folii na tyle by gwarantować wieloletnią szczelność połączenia. Różne zakamarki łatwiej obrobić masą KMB, można uzyskać faktycznie bezspoinową hydroizolację.

Jeśli już coś między papą a folią to może coś jak membrana Katja Sprint od Knaufa czy Vedag Twin? 




> A tak na marginesie tej dyskusji - bo nikt w sumie nie zwrócił na to uwagi. Niezależnie od tego co będzie pod styropianem podłogowym (czy to folia czy coś innego) - sam styropian jest doskonałym zabezpieczeniem przed podsiąkaniem wilgoci, Nawet jeśli EPS ma 3-4% nasiąkliwości to te 13 cm styropianu w posadzce (tak będzie w moim przypadku) skutecznie powinno odciąć kapilarny podciąg wilgoci z chudziaka. Uważam że najważniejsze jest odcięcie na styku ściana fundamentowa/ściana zewnętrzna i tutaj koniecznie gruba porządna papa (która niestety też wchodzi 10cm do chałupy


Styropian nie daje gwarancji, że skutecznie odetnie podciąganie w perspektywie tych 30-40 i więcej lat eksploatacji. A hydroizolacja tak. O ile ktoś nie odwalił fuszerki począwszy od prawidłowego zasypania fundamentu.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Katja Sprint od Knaufa
Oooo! A to fajne. Nie znalazłem tego

----------


## Rivelv

Hej,

Czytam te wszystkie wątki i człowiek się robi tylko głupszy.
Warunki gruntowe dobre, lustra wody do 4,5 m nie znaleziono. Fakt na działce glina i po opadach lekki problem z rozsaczaniem. 
Jestem na etapie izolacji chudziaka (elektryka i tynki skonczone). Dam chyba folię 0,5 mm bo papa to przerost formy nad treścią. 
Ale do meritum. Kaizen jeśli mogę zadać Ci pytanie bo widzę, że teoretyk z Ciebie na 102. 
Mówisz o nasiąkliwości EPSa itd. więc wytłumacz mi laikowi jak to wygląda z perspektywy mistrza. 
Mamy nasz domek pięknie odcięty od gruntu warstwą papy zgrzewanej na zakładach, każda rurka, każda dziurka szczelnie zaizolowana. 
Rozkładamy sobie nasz styropian i folię do podłogówki, która ma zapobiegać wnikaniu wody/wilgoci z wylewki do warstwy ze styropianem. I tu moje pytanie, czy jak zrobi się sito z tej pięknej foli w krateczkę (bo przecież nabijamy spinki tu gdzieś się butem rozwali tam zahaczy i pojdzie w diabły łączenie na taśmę) i wilgoć z wylewki wejdzie w warstwę styropianu (no bo tej wody przy miksokrecie a nawet i anhydrycie to jest sporo w tej wylewce). To czy ona później odparuje czy zaczną pieczarki rosnąć w warstwie styropianu? Rozmawiałem z jednym starym majstrem, który nie jeden dom pobudował nie jedną podłogę rozkuwał i widział trochę w ciągu prawie 30 lat praktyki. I powiedział mi, że od kiedy ludzie dostali "fymla" na punkcie szczelności domów i odcinaniu od gruntu to on obserwuje coraz więcej zawilgoconych izolacji termicznych i co najważniejsze na niepodziurawionych papach. Dodał również, że papę to się zgrzewa na dachu a nie w domu  :smile:  
Także oby każdy z nas miał zrobione dobrze  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Rozkładamy sobie nasz styropian i folię do podłogówki, która ma zapobiegać wnikaniu wody/wilgoci z wylewki do warstwy ze styropianem. I tu moje pytanie, czy jak zrobi się sito z tej pięknej foli w krateczkę (bo przecież nabijamy spinki tu gdzieś się butem rozwali tam zahaczy i pojdzie w diabły łączenie na taśmę) i wilgoć z wylewki wejdzie w warstwę styropianu (no bo tej wody przy miksokrecie a nawet i anhydrycie to jest sporo w tej wylewce).


Folia na EPS ma na celu przede wszystkim zabezpieczyć przed wpadnięciem wylewki w szczeliny między płytami co skutkowałoby mostkami. Ja dałem folię na EPS i szybko pożałowałem (EPS sam układałem na wcisk i nie było szansy, żeby gdzieś wpadła wylewka). Teraz bym nie dawał. Owszem, EPS dostanie trochę wilgoci od wylewki, ale za to z czasem ona odparuje i będzie bardziej suchy. A tak zostanie w stanie tak nasiakniętym, jak był. A idealnie suchy nie jest - zwłaszcza, jak trochę poleży we wnętrzu domu z mokrymi tynkami. 




> Długo się zastanawiałem, czy na papę dać folię - w końcu dla świętego spokoju dałem folię między papę i styropian dla ochrony tego ostatniego przed teoretycznie szkodliwymi oparami z papy. Nie wierzę, ale kupiłem trzy rolki najtańszej folii i położyłem. Dałem się też przekonać wykonawcy wylewki, że na wierzch styropianu folia się przyda, żeby uchronić styropian (czy raczej szczeliny między płytami styro) przed wilgocią oraz przed możliwością wsypania się "wylewki" między płyty, co skutkowałoby mostkiem.
> 
> Ale jak to zobaczyłem, to zacząłem się zastanawiać, czy nie jest za późno na ochronę styro. Może lepiej, żeby z czasem mógł odparować wilgoć, którą już zdążył złapać? Folię pod styro wywinąłem na ściany, więc styro jest ze wszystkich stron otoczony folią. A jak widać wilgoć zdążył złapać.
> 
> 
> 
> A widać to tylko dzięki tandetności najtańszej folii, która prześwituje. Tam, gdzie dałem lepszą (trzy rolki taniej zabrakło) nie widać problemu. Nie widać go też z pewnością gdy ktoś da folię alu bo wierzy, że w betonie rozchodzi się promieniowanie cieplne i trzeba je odbić.


Jak widać, niestety, folii nie podziurawiłem. Szkoda.




> wilgoć z wylewki wejdzie w warstwę styropianu (no bo tej wody przy miksokrecie a nawet i anhydrycie to jest sporo w tej wylewce).


Widziałeś kiedyś miksokreta w akcji? Zazwyczaj piszę w cudzysłowie "wylewkę", bo to wysypka tak naprawdę. Za to anhydryt jest płynny.

----------


## gryziciel

> Folia na EPS ma na celu przede wszystkim zabezpieczyć przed wpadnięciem wylewki w szczeliny między płytami co skutkowałoby mostkami. Ja dałem folię na EPS i szybko pożałowałem (EPS sam układałem na wcisk i nie było szansy, żeby gdzieś wpadła wylewka). Teraz bym nie dawał. Owszem, EPS dostanie trochę wilgoci od wylewki, ale za to z czasem ona odparuje i będzie bardziej suchy. A tak zostanie w stanie tak nasiakniętym, jak był. A idealnie suchy nie jest - zwłaszcza, jak trochę poleży we wnętrzu domu z mokrymi tynkami.


czytam z ciekawoscia, bo jestem przed wylewkami.. Oczywiscie mam ta folie w projekcie na styropianie, i dla domu i na tarasie. Ta folia nie ma czasem tez funkcji warstwy poslizgowej? i czy naprawde bez niej ten styropian tak duzo lepiej wyschnie, jak bede mial na wylewce plytki?

tez czytalem ten i inne watki i zdecydowalem sie na pape. Byla chwila grozy, jak zagruntowali i jeszcze po paru dniach smierdzialo tak ze myslalem, ze musze dom zburzyc i od nowa stawiac. Jednak po polozeniu papy zero zapachu i efekt mega solidny cieszy oko. Teraz tylko pytanie jak na tych wszystkich garbach gdzie sie spotykaja 3 arkusze papy (spod sciany i dwa wewnatrz) klasc styropian. Moze sie Kaizen podzielisz jak to robiles?

----------


## Kaizen

> Teraz tylko pytanie jak na tych wszystkich garbach gdzie sie spotykaja 3 arkusze papy (spod sciany i dwa wewnatrz) klasc styropian. Moze sie Kaizen podzielisz jak to robiles?


Nożem termicznym fazowałem styropian tam, gdzie było wyżej.
Styropian jest elastyczny w zakresie, w jakim wylewka może pracować. Co innego, jakby to tarł beton o beton.
Płytki kładziesz po wygrzewaniu - więc już lwia część wilgoci odparuje. Jak nie dasz fug epoksydowych, to potem też para przez fugi może się wydostawać.

----------


## gryziciel

ok dzieki, fajna zabawkia taki noz. Robiles tynki przed wylewkami? U mnie najpierw tynki. Rozmawialem z paroma tynkarzami i nie chce im sie tej papy zabezpieczac. Ponoc to mission impossible. Zabezpieczales(liscie) jakos pape?

----------


## Kaizen

> ok dzieki, fajna zabawkia taki noz. Robiles tynki przed wylewkami? U mnie najpierw tynki. Rozmawialem z paroma tynkarzami i nie chce im sie tej papy zabezpieczac. Ponoc to mission impossible. Zabezpieczales(liscie) jakos pape?


Tak, tynki miałem przed wylewkami. To bezpieczniejsze rozwiązanie choć zrobienie najpierw wylewki oddylatowanej 2-3cm od ściany (odrobinę więcej niż grubość tynku) to lepsze rozwiązanie, bo tynk dobrze tu przewodzi ciepło z wylewki grzewczej do gruntu. Jak zrobisz najpierw wylewkę, to tynkarze będą musieli się przyłożyć, żeby na samym dole było równo a i wylewkę trudno zabezpieczyć więc prawdopodobieństwo pracochłonnego skrobania wylewki po tynkarzach duże.
Dobra papa jest trudna do uszkodzenia (ale można kupić też taką, co drze się w rękach). Ale położyłeś papę po całości przed tynkami, czy obawiasz się o tą, co wystaje spod ścian?

----------


## gryziciel

> Tak, tynki miałem przed wylewkami. To bezpieczniejsze rozwiązanie choć zrobienie najpierw wylewki oddylatowanej 2-3cm od ściany (odrobinę więcej niż grubość tynku) to lepsze rozwiązanie, bo tynk dobrze tu przewodzi ciepło z wylewki grzewczej do gruntu. Jak zrobisz najpierw wylewkę, to tynkarze będą musieli się przyłożyć, żeby na samym dole było równo a i wylewkę trudno zabezpieczyć więc prawdopodobieństwo pracochłonnego skrobania wylewki po tynkarzach duże.
> Dobra papa jest trudna do uszkodzenia (ale można kupić też taką, co drze się w rękach). Ale położyłeś papę po całości przed tynkami, czy obawiasz się o tą, co wystaje spod ścian?


jest po calosci dobra markowa jak trzeba. Mniej sie boje ze sie uszkodzi bo robi pancerne wrazenie, bardziej ze bede musial ja skrobac bez konca.. Jak to u Ciebie bylo?

----------


## Kaizen

> jest po calosci dobra markowa jak trzeba. Mniej sie boje ze sie uszkodzi bo robi pancerne wrazenie, bardziej ze bede musial ja skrobac bez konca.. Jak to u Ciebie bylo?


Papę kładła mi ekipa po tynkach. Skrobania chyba nie mieli dużo, bo ekipę od tynków miałem wzorową i co spadło to zbierali i zazwyczaj wykorzystywali.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Takie szybkie pytanie.
Folia na chudziaku (pod styropianem) - wywijamy przy ścianach na górę (otulając tym samym styropian po bokach) czy wersja II : docinamy i wsuwamy pod papę (izolacja pozioma ściany fundamentowej)?
Widzę że różnie robią. Większość wywija, a bardziej szczelne wydaje mi się wsunięcie pod papę.

----------


## bezwosku

> Papę kładła mi ekipa po tynkach. Skrobania chyba nie mieli dużo, bo ekipę od tynków miałem wzorową i co spadło to zbierali i zazwyczaj wykorzystywali.


A co sądzisz o mojej wizji... izolacji chudziaka przy pomocy dostępnych materiałów
Izolacja pozioma pod ścianami wykonana z markowej papy 6mm która wchodzi kilka cm na chudziaka.
W pierwszej kolejności planuje wrzucić na chudziaka (pomiędzy wystającą papę) geowłókninę o wysokiej gramaturze (mam na stanie) która po pierwsze zmniejszy różnicę poziomów pomiędzy papą, a chudziakiem, po drugie zabezpieczy folię basenową przed betonem.
Połączenie folii z papą przy pomocy masy KMB (którą posiadam) - choć nie wiem jak to wyjdzie w praktyce

----------

